# Sapphire ATI radeon 9250 Memory clock lock



## Nirkon (Apr 24, 2007)

Even when I click the "remove Radeon 9000/9200/9550/9600 clock lock"
assuming that 9200 means the series because the difference between the 9200 and the 9250 
are clocks only if im not mistaken,
if I over clock the memory and restarts, the video card freaks, everything is checkerbox
I fixed the problem just by reconnecting the video card to the comp, 
but why can't I over clock the mem? that really sucks


----------



## xtzc (Apr 24, 2007)

indeed the clock lock is back when u restart.i have a 9600pro and its the same deal,try the soft mod drivers..another way is to always start ati tool and load your overclock profile when u whant to play a game that demans more power from the videocard.or set ati tool to load the oc profile everytime when a 3d aplicatiuon is started,this way when u finish playn and close the game ati tool will remove the overclock and set everything back to the default settings.
From my point of wiev its useless to keep your videocard overclocked all the time...plus i dont know how good is a 9250 for overclocking.My 9600pro when OC by +50Mhz on ramdac and gpu(450/500) scores a litle bit under the score of a 9700pro 

regards


----------



## Nirkon (May 6, 2007)

Does that work for you? I mean once I overclock it it starts overclocking in that second right?
do you see any improvements in performance.


----------



## FR@NK (May 6, 2007)

How far are you clocking it? On my old ati9000 I could only up the ram by 5 MHz or so, anything higher and I would get the same effects you are getting. Most likely the voltage is too low on the ram and since theres no easy way to increase it, you are out of luck.


----------



## Nirkon (May 7, 2007)

if i do overclock it, does that mean everytime I shut down my computer I have to restore the clock? sometimes i'll probably forget so ill have to reconnect the video card.

anyway thanks for the help


----------



## xtzc (May 20, 2007)

improvement of 1100 pts in 3dmark 2001 from default ~8900 to ~10000 and the freqv are only with 50Mhz up..default values are 400/200(400) oC are at 450/250(500)  no problems at all..stable.2 hours in ati tool and no artifacts plus another 3 hours of playn nfs most wanted..
When u restart the computer the clocks are set back to default.use ati tool and configure it to load oc profile ONLY when a 3d app is launched..be careful though when u find your max core and memory..do not let it unnatended..may cause damage to your video card..

regards


----------



## Nirkon (May 20, 2007)

my default clocks are 240/200...
that pretty much sucks anyway, i clock it up to 300/200 with no artifacts at all
it runs with a few more fps but thats about it.


----------

